# NAMA to benefit from reversing of asset transfers to wives and family



## STEINER (21 Feb 2013)

NAMA say that ~ €750m can be obtained by reversing asset transfers to wives and family.  Piece in today's Irish independent.

http://www.independent.ie/business/...ersing-asset-transfers-to-wives-29084951.html


----------

